# Ideen gesucht für 18. Geburtstag



## Magogan (23. August 2011)

Hiho,

ich werde ja am 25.08.2011 18 Jahre alt und nun wohn ich erst seit ein paar Wochen in Potsdam und kenne hier deswegen noch niemanden (außer ein paar Leuten, die aber keine Zeit haben). Wisst ihr, was ich an meinem 18. Geburtstag am besten machen könnte? Disco is nix für mich, und ich bin auch ein bisschen schüchtern, große Menschenmassen (so ab 100 Leute) bin ich noch nicht so gewohnt, komme ja aus einem kleinen Dorf ehemals 

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2011)

_Was immer alle für einen aufstand um den 18. machen - ich hab ihn Zuhause mit Freunden und Verwandten gefeiert - war schön wie jeder andere auch :-)_


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2011)

Argh ... ja, toll, ich kenne hier noch fast niemanden (die, die ich kenne, haben keine Zeit), meine Verwandten wohnen weit weg und ich bin also alleine. Deshalb frage ich ja, ob ihr Ideen habt, was ich machen kann ...


----------



## MasterXoX (23. August 2011)

Leih dir paar Filme aus und mach dir nen netten Abend


----------



## B3N€ (23. August 2011)

habe meinen 18. aufen festival gefeiert war ziemlich geil aber da sowas nichts für dich ist also wegen den menschenmassen lad wikrlich paar leute ein trinkt was und fertig!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K15a1o7ze7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (23. August 2011)

Zu meinem 18. bin ich mit meinen Eltern, allen 5 Geschwistern, Onkels, Tanten, Cousin/en, Grosseltern und Co. *lufthol* wandern! Wir gingen bei prächtigem Wetter auf einem schönen Berg und haben alle zusammen gepicknickt usw.

Obwohl es sich nicht so pralle anhört, war es doch eine sehr schöne Zeit. Einfach mal raus und die Berge auf Augenhöhe betrachten  Natürlich wäre es passend, wenn du ein paar leute für die Idee begeistern könntest


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Meinen 18. Geburtstag habe ich damals auf Montage (zwangsweise) mit Arbeitskollegen + *** verbracht .
ca 30 DM in nen Automaten gesteckt, nur um kurz mit meiner Liebe (1k km entfernt) zu sprechen ...
Nie wieder! 

@ Käpt'n Blaubär

Könntest Du mal mit Deinem Schwachfug aufhören!
Hast grad mal 3 Haare auf der Brust und meinst, alle müssten Dich nun Bärchen nennen.

Danke


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Mhmm.. Wärst du nach Frankfurt nicht nach Potsdamm gezogen, würde ich dir eine 40 Personen-Grillparty mit späterem Feierngehen organisieren.
Danach kennst du dann mehr Menschen, als du verkraftest. 

Aber naja, wenn du dort wirklich keinen kennst, dann fahre doch einfach für deine Party, zurück dorthin wo du alle kennst, bleib 2-3 Tage und feiere dort mit deinen Kumpels. In Potsdam zu wohnen heißt ja nicht, dass du dort auch Feiern musst. Oder sollen dich deine Kumpels halt mal dort besuchen kommen. 

Wobei sich Blaubärs Vorschlag eigentlich noch besser anhört.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

/sign Kuya, Blaubär hat auch nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Was Du auch machen kannst ... Dich einmal bei Facebook verklicken. 
Dann bekommst Du 'ne Party - wennauch nicht gerade die, die Du Dir gewünscht hast.

Bitte nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2011)

Ihr seid krank ey ...

Ich werd mal gucken dass ich vllt. irgendwo paar Leute kennenlerne, vllt. auch beim Kleidung shoppen oder so


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ihr seid krank ey ...



Solche Aussagen zählen in meinen Kreisen übrigens als Kompliment! 

Aber wenn du nun dch losziehen und Leute kennenlernen willst, dann Google einfach was
an dem geplanten Abend in deiner Stadt los ist, und wo dein Musikgeschmack anzutreffen ist, und geh dorthin.
Da lernst du garantiert Jemand kennen. Mach ich auch öfter so, wenn keiner Lust hat, mit wegzugehen.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Kauf dir genug Alkohol und leckeres Zeug zum futtern, ein paar DVDs und feier alleine.
Nur wegen dem 18ten Geburtstag jetzt Hals über Kopf Leute suchen, die einem gefallen könnten... das wird nicht gut gehen.

Bekanntschaften kommen mit der Zeit von selbst.


----------



## EspCap (23. August 2011)

Alleine besaufen? O_o


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Alleine besaufen? O_o



Man kann auch was trinken ohne sich zu "besaufen".
Und wenn man alleine ist... klar was soll er machen? Jemanden auf der Straße ansprechen? Das geht nur nach hinten los. Dazu würde ich ihm nicht raten.

Er wird mit der Zeit schon Leute kennenlernen, ob das jetzt vor dem 18. Geburtstag ist, bleibt mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Man kann auch was trinken ohne sich zu "besaufen".
> Und wenn man alleine ist... klar was soll er machen? Jemanden auf der Straße ansprechen? Das geht nur nach hinten los. Dazu würde ich ihm nicht raten.
> 
> Er wird mit der Zeit schon Leute kennenlernen, ob das jetzt vor dem 18. Geburtstag ist, bleibt mal dahingestellt.



Naja nicht direkt auf der Straße, aber ich habe mehrfach die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn du in entsprechenden Locations dich einfach fröhlich offen, Freundlich und spendabel in eine Runde wirfst, dann bist du den ganzen Abend beschäftigt, und hast sogar Oft neue Freunde gefunden.
Spontanität ist halt wichtig, wenn die neuen Leute dich danach auf ne andere Party mitschleifen wollen oder dergleichen, musste dabei bleiben.

Wenn ich mit Kumpels weg bin, hole ich oft Leute die irgendwie vereinsammt aussehen dazu.
Gehe zu denen hin, laber freundlich mit denen, lade sie auf ein Bier ein, und biete Ihnen an sich zu uns zu gesellen.

Das funktioniert überraschend oft, in beide Richtungen. Menschen sind von Natur aus gesellig, aber viele sind zu schüchtern, ums drauf anzulegen.


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> spendabel [...] hast sogar Oft neue Freunde gefunden.



Fraglich ist nur, ob man so wirklich neue Freunde findet oder eher Leute, die sich einen Abend aushalten lassen und nie wieder melden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn man anders keinen Sex kriegt, kann man das natürlich machen.



Gibt auch Leute die andere Dinge ausprobieren wollen, die jetzt aber kein potentiell "sofort" verfügbarer Partner möchte...


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Finde allerdings den Vorschlag, den 18. im Bordel zu verbringen, irgendwie grenzwertig. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten sich ne schöne Zeit zu verschaffen, warum muss man das unbedingt mit Sex machen und dafür noch ne Menge Geld ausgeben, von dem man anderweitig vermutlich mehr hätte? 

Ich hab meinen 18. nicht wirklich gefeiert, dafür ne Woche später gemeinsam mit meinem Bruder und einigen seiner Freunde (er hat am selben  Tag Geburtstag, und nein, keine Zwillinge, und ja, ich mag seine Freunde, obwohl da sechs Jahre Altersunterschied ist  ) ne Party geschmissen, war auch recht lustig. Wenn an dem TRag keiner Zeit hat, dann verschiebt man es halt auf später? Man kann es ja auch ruhig angehen lassen, mach dir nen gemütlichen Abend oder geh ein bisschen aus, wenn du das magst - ich persönlich tu das nicht gerne alleine, aber da gehen die Geschmäcker ja auch auseinander - oder gönn dir einfach was, was du dir sonst aus Geldgründen oder so nicht gönnst. Und sei es nur ein Abend im Kino oder ein gutes Restaurant, man kann auch alleine gut essen gehen


----------



## BlizzLord (24. August 2011)

Vorallem weil man nur in ne Disko gehen muss und bissle rumschauen muss da findet sich immer jemand. ;P
Da ist der Eintritt f+r die Disko dann doch billiger. ;P


----------



## lavora123 (24. August 2011)

All you need is some weed.
Sry aber mir fälllt nichts ein wenn du schon keine großen Menschenmassen magst egal was du machen willst alleine wirds kaum spaß machen.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2011)

Wow willst du ihn dazu ermutigen Drogen zu nehmen oder was ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. August 2011)

Meine Beiträge wurde gelöscht . Wer hat sich den da in die Hosen gemacht?


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/Netiquette/


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Meine Beiträge wurde gelöscht . Wer hat sich den da in die Hosen gemacht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavora123 (24. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wow willst du ihn dazu ermutigen Drogen zu nehmen oder was ^^



dann soll er party alleine machen und sich besaufen alk ist ja schließlich keine droge


----------



## Topfkopf (24. August 2011)

Fahr doch zu deinen alten Kumpels ins Dorf? Wenn du unbedingt Gesellschaft brauchst, ist das die beste alternative. 

Ansonsten, was hälste von Zockerabend? Mach irgendnen Gameserver auf, lad alle deine Kumpels ein, und dann zockt ihr den Abend, ab in den TS oder Skype, ein paar Bierchen dabei und schon haste nen schönen 18. Geburtstag. Man muss ja nicht immer mit 1000 Leuten in der Bude feiern. Online ist die Zukunft hab ich mir sagen lassen ;P


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. August 2011)

War doch nett . Wollte ihm nur helfen seinen 18en richtig zu Feiern .


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2011)

Ich würde einfach garnicht feiern. 18te ist auch nur einer von bis dahin 18 Geburtstagen.
/e wärst du mein Freund wäre ich wohl auch eher mit 'unseren' Leuten zu dir gefahren. In Potsdam geht zwar nicht viel aber bis nach Berlin ist es nicht weit und die S-Bahn fährt auch Nachts noch regelmäßig zurück.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2011)

Den 18. Geburtstag mit dem 12 jährigen Bruder feiern, nen DVD Abend machen oder einfach zocken? Da war die Idee mit dem Puff noch am besten 
An deiner Stelle würde ich heimfahren oder deine Dorffreunde einladen...oder zumindest den besten Freund und mit dem dann ordentlich einen trinken gehen. Solltest du allerdings wirklich mit so wenig wie dem oben genannten zufrieden sein - mach was dir Spaß macht, es ist dein Leben und nur du hast es zu leben


----------



## floppydrive (24. August 2011)

Bis 0 Uhr aufbleiben und im Buffed Forum trollen, einzige Lösung!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Ponybilder im Nachtschwärmer posten und sich über die ganzen Hater freuen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. August 2011)

ich hatte meinen damals auf intensivstation gefeiert. überzuckerung durch diabetes (kurz vorm hellen licht).

ist auch mal was anderes. 

aber mal so gesagt, es ist der 18... nix weltbewegendes mehr. bin eh kein partymensch. ich denke mal, wäre ich da nicht eingeliefert worden, wäre es ein tag wie jeder andere geworden.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Bis 0 Uhr aufbleiben und im Buffed Forum trollen, einzige Lösung!




Feierst du deinen 18. Geburtstag eigentlich jeden Tag?


----------



## Ennia (24. August 2011)

Klar, nur weil er sagt, dass er gerne feiern würde, muss das auch nicht so sein, stimmt's? Schlagt ihm nur weiterhin vor, dass er sich alleine zuhause besaufen soll um dann vor dem PC rumzugammeln.

Im Ernst: Der Vorschlag in die alte Heimat zu fahren ist wirklich der beste - für den Achtzehten kann man schon ein wenig Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. August 2011)

Ich denke den Thread kann man mittlerweile Begraben. @TE meldet sich schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

bei solchen ideen wie deine und die ganzen drogenvorschläge kein wunder.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Ich denke den Thread kann man mittlerweile Begraben. @TE meldet sich schon ewig nicht mehr.



Oh doch, ich lese fleißig mit 



Ennia schrieb:


> Klar, nur weil er sagt, dass er gerne feiern würde, muss das auch nicht so sein, stimmt's? Schlagt ihm nur weiterhin vor, dass er sich alleine zuhause besaufen soll um dann vor dem PC rumzugammeln.
> 
> Im Ernst: Der Vorschlag in die alte Heimat zu fahren ist wirklich der beste - für den Achtzehten kann man schon ein wenig Aufwand betreiben.



350 km Weg bei diesen Spritpreisen? Oo Das sind 100 Euro insgesamt für Hin- und Rückfahrt!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> All you need is some weed.






lavora123 schrieb:


> dann soll er party alleine machen und sich besaufen alk ist ja schließlich keine droge



Argh... wie ich mir jetzt wieder die Hälfte verkneifen muss, zumindest kann ich schreiben: Es heißt eigentlich "All you need is Love". 

Ansonsten formuliere ich es mal so: Alkohol ist die schlimmere Droge!


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Man kann auch was trinken ohne sich zu "besaufen".



Naja, wenn du schreibst 'kauf dir genug Alkohol' klingt das nicht gerade nach einem gemütlichen Caipi. Aber egal.


----------



## Skyler93 (24. August 2011)

Vor kurzen 18 geworden, wusste nicht was ich machen sollte, also bin cih mit freunden raus, irgendwann waren wir so 20 leute und es hat angefangen zu regnen -.- also sind wir unter ne brücke gegangen, regen hat aufgehört, war so 16 uhr, und naja war schön chillig also sind wir bis in die nächste nacht da geblieben, leider waren wir so laut das 4 mal die polizisten kaamen, und naja haben zuviel dreck gemacht (nächsten tag musst ma saubermachen) hört sich vllt. alles kindisch und pennerhaft an, aber wir hatten spaß, was an der riesenmenge alk liegen könnte.

Also mein tipp
mach was du willst, aber nimm den 18ten nicht so ernst, hab ihn wie nen ganz normales Wochenende gefeiert, nur keine disco weil die naheste disco nicht am freitag aufhat


----------



## floppydrive (25. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Feierst du deinen 18. Geburtstag eigentlich jeden Tag?



So siehts aus, PARTY HARD seit 7 Jahren.


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Vor kurzen 18 geworden, wusste nicht was ich machen sollte, also bin cih mit freunden raus, irgendwann waren wir so 20 leute und es hat angefangen zu regnen -.- also sind wir unter ne brücke gegangen, regen hat aufgehört, war so 16 uhr, und naja war schön chillig also sind wir bis in die nächste nacht da geblieben, leider waren wir so laut das 4 mal die polizisten kaamen, und naja haben zuviel dreck gemacht (nächsten tag musst ma saubermachen) hört sich vllt. alles kindisch und pennerhaft an, aber wir hatten spaß, was an der riesenmenge alk liegen könnte.



Nö finde ich eigentlich garnicht.
Die Stimmung und die Leute machen die Party aus, und eine ungewöhnliche Location kommt oft gut.

Ich hab auch schonmal mit ner Ex-Freundin aus dem Punk-Milleau und 20-30 anderen Punks am Mainufer (Fluss durch die Frankfurter City) die halbe Nacht gefeiert. bei Regen geht man halt unter eine der Auto oder Fußgängerbrücken, das war eine der besten Partys überhaupt gewesen. 

Kann dich also nur zu gut verstehen... ist aber womöglich nichts für weiche Gemüter.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. August 2011)

da der TE ja wohl heute Geburtstag hat, sage ich: _*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*_ _*!!*_


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Alles gute!


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du schreibst 'kauf dir genug Alkohol' klingt das nicht gerade nach einem gemütlichen Caipi. Aber egal.



Naja soviel halt, dass er genug zu trinken hat. Das heißt nicht, dass er sich automatisch damit unter den Tisch saufen soll.

@TE
Meine Glückwünsche dann zum 18ten und hoffentlich hattest/hast du Spass!


----------



## nemø (25. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, geh doch in eine der vielen Brauereien um Berlin, viele sind so umgebaut, dass sie als Discos/Bars etc fungieren, aber immer in einer eher geringen Größe!


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2011)

Danke =)

Hab nen Kumpel besucht, der zufällig Zeit hatte 

Und mitm Auto rumgefahren


----------

